# Bell's Poolside Ale



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

If anyone is looking for an easy drinking can beer, this is it. I'm sitting by the pool house enjoying one, as intended. It's tastes like a lighter version of Sam Adam's Cherry Wheat. It's a Belgian wheat ale with Michigan cherry juice. For boats or pools where you don't want glass bottles, this is a great Summer beer.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Thanks for the warning.

Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat has got to be the worst beer I've ever had the misfortune of popping a cap on and taking a swig from.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Jimbos said:


> Thanks for the warning.
> 
> Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat has got to be the worst beer I've ever had the misfortune of popping a cap on and taking a swig from.


I like Coronna with a lime at the Frederick Inn. Other than that Strohs is good if it's cold.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Jimbos said:


> Thanks for the warning.
> 
> Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat has got to be the worst beer I've ever had the misfortune of popping a cap on and taking a swig from.


That's funny. I thought you just hated my beer choices.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

2508speed said:


> I like Coronna with a lime at the Frederick Inn. Other than that Strohs is good if it's cold.


Tecate with lime. Corunna is for gringos who watch beer commercials, Tecate is for beer connoisseurs.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Jimbos said:


> Thanks for the warning.
> 
> Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat has got to be the worst beer I've ever had the misfortune of popping a cap on and taking a swig from.


It's probably my favorite, despite living near "Beer City USA".


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

Jimbos said:


> Tecate with lime. Corunna is for gringos who watch beer commercials, Tecate is for beer connoisseurs.


From all my years of hunting in border Texas and going to Mexico, this is the Mexican beer to take to deer camp, in my opinion...


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> It's probably my favorite, despite living near "Beer City USA".


I'm a Samuel Adams fan, I like supporting American companies and usually have something from them in my garage fridge, but lord have mercy, they must of been on drugs when they come up with that cherry wheat....lol


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> If anyone is looking for an easy drinking can beer, this is it. I'm sitting by the pool house enjoying one, as intended. It's tastes like a lighter version of Sam Adam's Cherry Wheat. It's a Belgian wheat ale with Michigan cherry juice. For boats or pools where you don't want glass bottles, this is a great Summer beer.



Sounds interesting, and I need something to get the terrible taste of Founders All-Day IPA out of my mouth. Heard so many positive things; apparently from guys all too drunk to notice it was aweful.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

You guys should be ashamed. You're worse than the wine snobs up north. OK, Jimbos is a wanna be.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Lou is Blue said:


> Sounds interesting, and I need something to get the terrible taste of Founders All-Day IPA out of my mouth. Heard so many positive things; apparently from guys all too drunk to notice it was aweful.


Any IPA is bad.
Miller High Life has the new retro bottle out, and it's better.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

2508speed said:


> You guys should be ashamed. You're worse than the wine snobs up north. OK, Jimbos is a wanna be.


I just drink the fruit wines frozen. 

Seasons of the North winery in Indian River, they have the best strawberry wine.
Mackinaw Trails in Petoskey has the best raspberry and blackberry.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

2508speed said:


> Any IPA is bad.
> Miller High Life has the new retro bottle out, and it's better.


When you're forced to advertising the shape of the bottle, you know the beer inside is ******.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

2508speed said:


> I like Coronna with a lime at the Frederick Inn. Other than that Strohs is good if it's cold.


Oh my gosh, how can anyone who likes Corona like Strohs ? In college we called Strohs Panther Piss.

L & O


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

2508speed said:


> Any IPA is bad.
> Miller High Life has the new retro bottle out, and it's better.


Okay, don't laugh; but the only IPA that "I'd spent any time with" before was Guiness Nitro, and it was excellent even with the widget.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> Oh my gosh, how can anyone who likes Corona like Strohs ? In college we called Strohs Panther Piss.
> 
> L & O


Actually Strohs back in the day was a good cheap beer.
When it was made in Detroit.
Coronna is a terrible tasting beer without the lime in it.
You guys with your flavored beers are not beer drinkers.
You are posers. LOL
Back in the day you would have been shunned if you ordered a beer with a lime or worse yet an orange in it.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Lou is Blue said:


> Okay, don't laugh; but the only IPA that "I'd spent any time with" before was Guiness Nitro, and it was excellent even with the widget.


lol even though I don't know what a widget is, I'm assuming it was to kill the taste of the beer.
I like ice tea with a lemon twist.
I like beer to taste like beer.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Lou is Blue said:


> Sounds interesting, and I need something to get the terrible taste of Founders All-Day IPA out of my mouth. Heard so many positive things; apparently from guys all too drunk to notice it was aweful.


Really!? All day is a great beer! It's intended to be a drinkable yet flavorful beer. Hence the name. They nailed it. Still nothing I've had yet beats Bell's Hopslam.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

2508speed said:


> Actually Strohs back in the day was a good cheap beer.
> When it was made in Detroit.
> Coronna is a terrible tasting beer without the lime in it.
> You guys with your flavored beers are not beer drinkers.
> ...


Guys who have to put fruit in their beer aren't beer drinkers!!!! Lol


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

The widget

http://www.techinsider.io/plastic-ball-guinness-smoothifier-widget-ads-nitrogen-2015-9


----------

